# Paramedic Class Research Paper Topic



## BadCowboy0716 (Sep 19, 2012)

Ok I'm newer Paramedic Student.  We have 2 weeks to come up with a research topic to write a paper on.  I am newer to the field.  I did my EMT-B over the summer (one of the first classes here in VA to come out with the national cards in addition to the state card).  I started my EMT-B to Paramedic program right away because I got a full ride scholarship that I couldn't pass up!  While I'm applying for both paid and volunteer positions right now, I'm lacking experience of most in my class.

Any suggestions on a topic would greatly be appreciated!


I wanted a unique topic write on.  Last week here in Virginia they discussed the possibility of allowing EMS personnel to carry guns.  What do you guys and gals think of this as a possible topic too? :wacko:


----------



## Veneficus (Sep 19, 2012)

Aim low.

Don't pick anything controversial or broad topics. 

Good research takes time. Even reviewing research takes time. 

Search pubmed on things that interest you and then refine your search until you get less than 20 hits. 

That is your topic.


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 19, 2012)

I suggest the myth of hypoxic drive and the harm that can be caused by high FIO2 administration .

What's above is good advice. Stay away from topics your instructors may not be up to date on. Make sure the research you chose to support your argument is good literature.


----------



## Christopher (Sep 19, 2012)

BadCowboy0716 said:


> Ok I'm newer Paramedic Student.  We have 2 weeks to come up with a research topic to write a paper on.  I am newer to the field.  I did my EMT-B over the summer (one of the first classes here in VA to come out with the national cards in addition to the state card).  I started my EMT-B to Paramedic program right away because I got a full ride scholarship that I couldn't pass up!  While I'm applying for both paid and volunteer positions right now, I'm lacking experience of most in my class.
> 
> Any suggestions on a topic would greatly be appreciated!
> 
> ...



- Does the addition of ALS where BLS providers already operate improve patient outcomes?

- Accuracy of non-invasive co-oximetry monitoring

- Pick some protocol and research the interventions listed and determine whether it is based on evidence

- Prehospital analgesia

- Capnography usage outside of intubation monitoring (say, nasal-based for the potential detection of other disease states)

- Prehospital sepsis alerts


----------



## firetender (Sep 19, 2012)

BadCowboy0716 said:


> I wanted a unique topic write on. Last week here in Virginia they discussed the possibility of allowing EMS personnel to carry guns. What do you guys and gals think of this as a possible topic too? :wacko:


 
In this context (research paper) the topic has NOTHING to do with becoming a good practitioner, which is your goal.


----------



## BadCowboy0716 (Sep 19, 2012)

firetender said:


> In this context (research paper) the topic has NOTHING to do with becoming a good practitioner, which is your goal.



I mention the gun thing because we had a long discussion about it in class. 

I was lost until you guys helped me out some.  I'll consider and research some of these ideas when I get home tonight.  Thanks guys!


----------

